# Humedad capilar, circuito de baja frecuencia para electro-ósmosis



## racko (Ago 19, 2009)

Estimados, necesitaría saber si me pueden ayudar con el tema de referencia. Por si no saben de que se trata, les comento que electroósmosis es una propiedad física, que es utilizada (entre otras cosas) para la eliminación de humedad capilar (ascendente) en las paredes, que básicamente consiste en hacer circular una corriente de baja intensidad desde las paredes carga (+), hacia el suelo carga (-).

Esto se puede lograr via un cableado sobre las paredes, una pequeña fuente (1 a 2 v) y una jabalina. Pero el motivo de mi consulta es porque aparte del sistema mencionado anteriormente (que requiere rotura de paredes para colocar el cable y electrodos), tambien existe un sistema inhalabrico que teóricamente polariza las paredes en forma inalambrica vía una radiacion de baja frecuencia.

Les adjunto un par de links donde pueden ver productos existentes en el mercado (en el primer link

hay un un video informativo muy interesante) :

http://www.aquamat.es/index.html

Watertec® | Solución Definitiva para el Tratamiento de la Humedad de Cimientos

Los valores de éstos equipos son increíblemente altos debido a que compite con los sistemas tradicionales para erradicar la humedad capilar. Por lo que puedo ver aparentemente irradia una frecuencia de 141 Khz.  Mi pregunta es la siguiente, conocen algún circuito para construir este equipo, o tienen idea donde se puede conseguir.

Debido a la baja frecuencia en la que aparentemente trabaja, me surge la duda si es una frecuencia pura o necesita ser modulada para ser irradiada.

Muchas gracias y saludos
Marcelo


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Lo primero es lo primero, Qué es la electro osmosis ?
Vean una explicacion en http://humipro.com/?p=19
Salu2.


----------



## racko (Ago 21, 2009)

En el primer link que adjunte esta este mismo video.     En el segundo link, hay un poco de información técnica (que no se si será cierta) sobre el equipo:

Emisión: 141 Khz con modulación compleja de amplitud, frecuencia y fase (fmod 50/100/500 Hz). 
Potencia de salida (RL = 50 ohms): 10 a 26 mWatt. 
Potencial de referencia: sólo para compensación propia, con jabalina equipotencial conectada al suelo. Máximo 9 V de CC.

Reitero la pregunta, alguno conoco este equipo y como trata la señal?


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 3, 2009)

A mí también me interesa cómo se puede hacer algo similar. Adjunto un esquema de cómo supongo que es el principio teórico de estos aparatos. 
Generador de señal, transformador resonante a la frecuencia que nos ocupa, y unos diodos que envian unos semiciclos de la onda a la antena y los de polaridad inversa a masa.

Si alguien sabe más detalles técnicos sería agradable conocerlos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 4, 2009)

Gaxtan: Podria ser... valdria la pena hacer una prueba a ver si es capaz de remover la humedad de algun sitio. Salu2.


----------



## fernandopv (Ene 17, 2010)

Llegasteis a hacer esa prueba?


----------



## Dansch (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola muy bueno el esquema de los diodos,
Les envio un circuito de generacion de RF con un 2206

A propósito, que tipo de antena conviene usar para empotrar en la pared??

Saludos
Daniel

Perdon me olvide el adjunto, aquí va.

Ver el archivo adjunto XR-2206v1_184.pdf


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

racko dijo:


> Estimados,
> 
> Necesitaria saber si me pueden ayudar con el tema de referencia.   Por si no saben de que se trata,
> 
> ...



Por lo que se ve hay mas de yamuyo que de tecnologia. La frecuencia no es tan baja es similar a la del horizontal de un televisor. No veo que este modulada, pero si hacen la salvedad que es media onda asi pueden polarizar para que se cumpla lo que afirman. La potencia no es mucha.. creo que es algo realizable. Necesitas hacer un oscilador o correr un poco el de un tv (15625) para llevarlo a 14 khz y hacer una antena para esa frecuencia..


----------



## Dansch (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola gracias por los aportes.
Quisiera que me orienten sobre como hacer la antena, la cual debe estar empotrada en la pared, la señal sería de 140 Khz en AM.
Muchas gracias

En realidad los fabricantes de los equipos manifiestan que realizan una modulación compleja de amplitud, frecuencia y fase con una modulación de frecuencia de 50/100/500 Hz y la salida es de 10 a 26 mW.
No tengo idea como se hace

Saludos a todos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 15, 2010)

Yamuyo, que te van a decir que lo podes hacer simple? quien le compraria? En el video no se ve modulado en frecuencia. Para construir la antena hay que ver si la haces de media onda o de 1/4 onda. Crei haber visto 14.1 no se donde.. de ahi que dije lo del tv. Por 140 khz  andan la RFID. La antena como es un dipolo simple ya que va a irradiar, busca construccion de dipolo cerrado y lo calculas para esa frecuencia.

*Edito*: googleando http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipolo_(antena)


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Dansch dijo:


> Quisiera que me orienten sobre como hacer la antena ...


 
En los documentos sobre el tema, no se habla de una antena (como las de RF), sino de electrodos que se empotran en el muro a tratar.

Miren este otro documento sobre el asunto.

http://www.coyde.com.ar/scripts/are..._rubro.asp?IdSeccion=6&IdNota=5553&IdRubro=35

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> En los documentos sobre el tema, no se habla de una antena (como las de RF), sino de electrodos que se empotran en el muro a tratar.
> 
> Miren este otro documento sobre el asunto.
> 
> ...



Dice:

Por último, el sistema de electroósmosis sin electrodos opera por medio de una antena que se introduce en la pared y, a su vez, se conecta a un equipo emisor de ondas de frecuencia modulada, que genera la diferencia de potencial. El sistema cuesta entre 7 y 12 dólares por metro cuadrado de superficie de planta (a mayor superficie, más barato). Una vez terminado el arreglo, y después de constatar que el muro está seco, se debe reponer la aislación vertical utilizando un hidrofugante de masa en el mortero, y luego revocar.

Agrego: en el video se ve al hombre que toma mediciones segun alguna distancia de cobertura entiendo a tal punto que va haciendo un relevamiento en planta.. es decir esto no se arregla con una sola antena.. y un solo equipo.. bueno depende la humedad si es una sola pared entiendo que si..

Sobre las antenas busca segun el circuito si necesitas en 50 ohm o en 75 ohms. Ya construiste el resto y te falta solo la antena?


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola elbrujo: En este tema, no he visto hasta el momento una sola "antena". Ahora miralo de otra forma: la señal es de 141 kHz, cúal es la longitud de onda ?, varios metros, verdad. no


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

lamba=300000/frecuencia

*Edito:* por lo que se ve en el video que es chica?


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 16, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> lamba=300000/frecuencia


l = 300,000/141 kHz = 2000 m!! si no esta mal mi calculadora.
Aun usando una antena de fraccion de onda muy popular como l/4, son 500 metros !!!.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

Ya me di cuenta con tu pregunta que por ahi venia la cosa.. hay algo raro.. desconozco como llegaron a 141 khz.. uno pensaria inicialmente que cuanto mas baja mas empuje tiene si se compara con señales de audio y subsonicas..

En el video muestran una señal pulsante como para mostrar que la parte positiva va por un lado y la negativa por otro.. y de modulacion en frecuencia no se ve nada. Esta claro que los diseñadores graficos no hayan podido representarlo o interpretaron mal el diseño  y por eso quedo asi.. 

Habria que seguir investigando a ver si se llega a la fuente de donde sale esta teoria/practica que si bien es fisica, en lo personal me gustaria verlo que grado de eficiencia tiene..

Calcula que si el aporte de humedad es mayor a lo que pueda invertir y evaporar del otro lado.. estamos en negativo..

*Agrego:*
Uno se involucra y la cabeza sigue pensando.. En terminos generales y hablando de transmision, a mayor frecuencia es mas direccional.. si uno deja la antena quieta en un punto estaria actuando en una linea/franja/area mnmn suena a pescado podrido..

Habria que ver/tener un equipo de esos e ir con un frecuencimetro/osciloscopio para ver la verdad de la milanesa...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Esoooo... por eso el tema quedo un poco dormido por las dificultades de experimentar... pero es muy interesante. Entiendo que es aplicarle al muro una tension alterna de 141 KHz de bajo voltaje y eso hace el trabajo. La tecnica tiene un principio teorico y se llama electroosmosis (mi mensaje #2).

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 16, 2010)

Si barbara la tecnica, mi pregunta es como llegaron a 141 y no otra frecuencia.. y de ahi determinar si la antena que se ve tiene que ver con la frecuencia que dicen..

Tecnogirl, me parece que a partir de este momento empiezo a cobrar por consultoria... miren: http://www.construmatica.com/bedec/f/6755/1/B7P3_05

Aca hay varias opiniones y muchos infiltrados de los fabricantes..

http://grupos.emagister.com/debate/electro_osmosis/6693-286041


----------



## Felipe saiz (Mar 19, 2012)

Gatxan dijo:


> A mí también me interesa cómo se puede hacer algo similar. Adjunto un esquema de cómo supongo que es el principio teórico de estos aparatos.
> Generador de señal, transformador resonante a la frecuencia que nos ocupa, y unos diodos que envian unos semiciclos de la onda a la antena y los de polaridad inversa a masa.
> 
> Si alguien sabe más detalles técnicos sería agradable conocerlos.



Hola Gatxan,¿ como llevais el tema?. ¿ probasties el circuito?. saludos.


----------



## Norberto (Feb 6, 2013)

a alguno les funciono algun aparato de estos?? especialmente el inalambrico ??!!??


----------



## gvaccaro (Feb 20, 2013)

Norberto dijo:


> a alguno les funciono algun aparato de estos?? especialmente el inalambrico ??!!??



Encontre este documento en internet http://www.oepm.es/pdf/ES/0000/000/02/03/75/ES-2037500_T3.pdf que parece ser la patente del producto.

Tal vez ayude a fabricar y probar un  aparato.
Cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a intentar.

Saludos


----------



## radioelf (May 22, 2016)

Hola.
Veo que el tema es muy antiguo, pero estoy buscando información para diseñar un sistema de electroósmosis con electrodos en pared y no de RF, alguno de vosotros dispone de alguna información técnica referente a la señal a aplicar.

Gracias


----------



## polakoGTI (Jun 17, 2017)

Buenas noches a todos!

Teniendo problemas de humedad de cimientos y habiendo visto en persona los buenos resultados del sistema de electroosmosis para combatirla, me decidí a probar el mismo. El tema acá en Argentina, y por lo que veo en todos lados, es que el sistema es carísimo y no es una casa donde pretenda quedarme mucho tiempo.

Viendo que el sistema no es complejo empece a buscar informacion de como reproducirlo y dentro de las cosas mas útiles encontre este post. En base a esta info y la que puede recolectar con el sistema que ya esta instalado, intentare reproducirlo.
No se cuanto me llevara ya que cuento con poco tiempo para dedicarle, pero me decidí por probarlo al menos.

Anoche tuve la posibilidad de ver el equipo funcionando pero por razones obvias no puedo abrirlo. Mas allá de no poder abrirlo, pude ver que  utiliza alimentación de red, que utiliza una jabalina y en este caso no tiene solo el circuito resonador como antena sino que tiene una antena conectada mediante un bnc y supuestamente (y digo supuestamente porque está tapado) la antena colocada dentro de la pared.
Estuve viendo tambien documentación y puedo confirmar, porque lo dice, que el principio de funcionamiento es correcto, tambien que funciona con 141Khz, que se le configuran días de inactividad y demás.
Tengo algunas imagenes para compartir, en cuanto las baje y acomode para que se vean bien.
A medida que vaya avanzando les paso lo que pueda determinar.
Saludos y gracias por la informacion.
Todo por ahora


----------



## gvaccaro (Jun 18, 2017)

Estaria bueno tener imagenes del circuito.
Tal vez podamos dcescubrir como funciona.
El PDF que pase me parece que es la patente del producto (es lo que dice).
Lo que todavia no entiendo cual es la relacion entre la modulacion de la frecuencia de 141Khz y el descenso de la humedad en la pared. No pude encontrar en internet la explicacion de porque esos trenes de pulsos producen la diferencia de potencial para que la humedad baje.

Yo lo logre con una jabalina de hierro y un cable de cobre dentro de la pared y casi pegado al piso. La diferencia de potencial que se produce (funciona como una pila) hace que la humedad este por debajo del cable de cobre.El problema es que el cabe se oxida y lo mismo le pasa a la jabalina con lo cual desaparece el efecto. Se podria reemplazar con una trafo de continua pero no tengo idea si funcionaria igual.

Todo comentario o conocimiento sirve para avanzar cone ste tema.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2017)

http:www.humicontrol.com/humicontrol/Humedades_capilaridad/Humedades_capilaridad_mursec.htm

Fijate lo de la jabalina 

http://www.humitronic.com.ar/Tecnologia_Electroosmosis_Inalambrica.html

Aqui la polaridad :

http://wp.cienciaycemento.com/soluciones-contra-la-humedad-por-capilaridad/


----------



## luis freeman (Sep 4, 2017)

Acá encontré datos del inalambrico, algún genio del grupo seguro podrá diseñarlo , jajajajja.
El equipo emite en una frecuencia de 141.7 KHerz, con una potencia máxima de 26 mW, lo cual lo hace totalmente inofensivo para cualquier género de vida (humana, vegetal o animal) y tampoco genera interferencias con ningún medio de  comunicación o equipo eléctrico/electrónico, (como referencia podemos mencionar que emite 100 veces menos que un televisor y que a 30 cm. la emisión es indetectable).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

Alguno de éstos 







Al Pablín creo que se le puede quitar el transistor modulador  y alimentar directamente.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm

En cualquier caso habrá que agrandar el capacitor de sintonía y meter osciloscopio para ver la frecuencia . . .


----------



## elgriego (Sep 5, 2017)

luis freeman dijo:


> aca encontre datos ,del inalambrico algun genio del grupo seguro podra diseñarlo ,jajajajjaEl equipo emite en una frecuencia de 141.7 KHerz, con una potencia máxima de 26 mW, lo cual lo hace totalmente inofensivo para cualquier género de vida (humana, vegetal o animal) y tampoco genera interferencias con ningún medio de  comunicación o equipo eléctrico/electrónico, (como referencia podemos mencionar que emite 100 veces menos que un televisor y que a 30 cm. la emisión es indetectable).



 Hola, si esa es la frecuencia de operacion,141,7 Khz,( no llega ni a radio colonia )se podria usar una compuerta,o un 555,ya que es un una frecuencia muy baja,Por lo menos, a lo que uno acostumbra habitualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## luis freeman (Nov 8, 2019)

Un trabajo referido al tema


----------



## luis freeman (Ago 28, 2020)

encontre esto una tesis con un circuito http://repository.udistrital.edu.co/bitstream/11349/3088/1/GallegoChaparroJoséFernando2016.pdf


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 19, 2021)

Risalita nelle murature: correggere le cause con i sistemi elettrici
					

In questo articolo una chiara spiegazione sulle tecniche e i sistemi che impiegano correnti elettriche, onde elettromagnetiche e impulsi elettronici con lo scopo di contrastare le cause della risalita nelle murature.




					www.ingenio-web.it


----------



## gvaccaro (Jun 24, 2021)

Encontre esta patente presentada en colombia


			http://sipi.sic.gov.co/sipi/Extra/IP/Mutual/Browse.aspx?sid=637601478814121528
		

Estan los documentos y algunos ciruitos que no se si sirven.


----------



## luis freeman (Ene 4, 2022)

En este foro francés hay muchísima data , y experiencias de personas que construyeron dispositivos para eliminar la humedad de cimientos ! Electro-osmose et électrophorèse :


----------



## FRANCHUTITO (Ene 14, 2022)

Buenas tardes,

He estado intentando investigar sobre el tema de la electroosmosis inalambrica, que al parecer es un tema tabu ya que algunas empresas se enriquecen enormemente con este producto. No he conseguido casi información de esquemas eléctricos explicitos de los componentes de un equipo de electroosmosis inalambrica, como por ejemplo, cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina, de que grosor es el hilo, de que es su núcleo, cual es su alcance.....etc... No he llegado a encontrar ningun diagrama electrico que me llame a hacer la fabricacion del mismo con buenos resultados, ya que a todos le falta información. Bajo mi opinión personal no habria problema de hacer un generador de impulso que trabaje a la frecuencia de 141khz pero lo malo es que cuando llego al tema de la bobina no se que clase de bobina utilizar ya que no se que corriente magnetica va a generar sin tener datos precisos como he dicho antes. Yo puedo aportar esta información que he encontrado en esta página checa o polaca.
Vysušování zdiva pomocí magnetokineze 
pero de la misma manera no encuentro ningun esquema explicito que pueda fabricar.  Si tuvieseis mas información que me pudieseis aportar os lo agradecería porque tengo un problema personal y me gustaría probar a hacer este equipo ya que he llamado a varias empresas de mi zona y me lo ofertan por mas de 2500€,creo que es una cantidad elevada sin conocer los resultados y para un aparato electronico de tan simple funcionamiento.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## luis freeman (Ene 19, 2022)

Prototipo de equipo con electrodos basado en el principio de la electroósmosis - PDF Descargar libre
					

Prototipo de equipo con electrodos basado en el principio de la electroósmosis Monografía presentada para obtener el título de Tecnólogo en Electricidad Facultad Tecnológica Universidad Distrital Francisco




					docplayer.es
				



Re: electroósmosis y electroforesis:​


> *Hola laurent16* ,
> Para hacerlo muy simple >>>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2022)

Quien es *Laurent16* ?


----------



## FRANCHUTITO (Ene 20, 2022)

Hola,alguien podria ayudar con un diagrama para hacer un circuito electronico que trabaje con una frecuencia elctromagnetica a 141khz,yo me refiero a la electroosmosis inalaambrica que trabaja a un radio de 15 o 20 metros,y no la que hay que meter en el suelo la pica de tierra y los electrodos en la pared,no he llegado a encontrar nada fiable en internet.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2022)

Eso sería AM o FM ?


----------



## J2C (Ene 20, 2022)

Me parece que sería 64 QAM !!!


----------



## FRANCHUTITO (Ene 21, 2022)

¡Hola,no se si es Am o Fm,yo lo que si se es que trabaja a una frecuenciaa de 141 khz,que es una frecuencia baja ¿no?,por lo que he podido ver e investigar es un circuito emisor de impulso que emite mediante un circuito L-C unas ondas electromagneticas a una frecuencia de 141khz mediante una antena echa de un bobinado de cobre (no tengo ni idea del grueso del cobre),pero si se que esta echa de un nucleo ferroso y de 130 a 160 vueltas de cobre en una sola capa,tambien se que trabaja con una fuente de alimentacion de 12v y 2amperios,que me parece pocapotencia para transmitir las ondas en un radio de 15 o 20 metros no????.Bueno a ver lo que me deciis y de antemano,muchas gracias.


----------



## luis freeman (Ene 23, 2022)

Paredes de secado con electroósmosis​_Yu.N. Novozhilov_



Muchos tienen edificios de ladrillo o bloque en su uso: garajes, casas de campo, edificios residenciales. Una posible desventaja de tales edificios es la humedad de las paredes, lo que provoca su destrucción, daños en el papel tapiz y el yeso y una violación de la comodidad en los locales residenciales.


Esto es especialmente notable en edificios antiguos, así como en edificios donde los medios de impermeabilización entre sus paredes y cimientos están mal hechos o rotos.


Igualmente, tal desventaja puede aplicarse a los primeros pisos de los edificios modernos de varios pisos de ladrillo.


Esto sucede debido al ascenso de la humedad desde los cimientos de los edificios a través de los capilares del material de la pared: ladrillo, bloques de cemento, piedra de construcción, etc.


Este fenómeno se llama ósmosis.


El secado de las paredes con calor no siempre da el efecto deseado, ya que el agua vuelve a subir a través de los capilares desde los cimientos hasta el lugar de la humedad evaporada de las paredes. Además, dicho secado requiere una cantidad adicional de combustible y electricidad.


Por lo tanto, para reducir la humedad de las paredes de los locales, es recomendable utilizar un proceso que reduzca o incluso detenga el ascenso capilar de la humedad desde los cimientos hacia las paredes. Cómo se puede hacer esto - sugiere la química física.


Hay una clase de fenómenos que se llaman en una palabra: electrocinética.


La esencia de los fenómenos considerados en esta sección de química física radica en la interacción de un campo eléctrico y soluciones en movimiento: electrolitos. Este fenómeno se llama electroósmosis.


En particular, se sabe a partir de la teoría de los fenómenos electrocinéticos que bajo la acción de un campo eléctrico, la humedad en un cuerpo con una estructura porosa capilar es succionada fuera de la zona con carga eléctrica positiva y entra en la zona con carga eléctrica negativa. cargo.


Utilizando estos fenómenos, es posible reducir o incluso detener por completo el ascenso de humedad desde los cimientos de los edificios hacia las paredes por la acción de los campos eléctricos.


Para evitar que el agua suba por el muro debido a las fuerzas capilares y asegurar su succión del muro, la carga eléctrica de este último debe ser positiva y la carga de la cimentación debe ser negativa.


Hay varias opciones de soluciones técnicas para el uso de este fenómeno para el secado de paredes.


*Primera opción. *Al estudiar las causas de la humedad de las paredes, se ha encontrado durante mucho tiempo que en diferentes niveles a lo largo de la altura de la pared, surge una diferencia en los potenciales eléctricos en relación con la base de la cimentación.


Durante el estudio de este fenómeno, se encontró que cuando estas zonas están conectadas por un conductor, las cargas eléctricas se redistribuyen en la pared y en los cimientos del edificio de tal manera que se forma una carga eléctrica positiva en la pared, y negativo sobre la base del cimiento.


Debido a la influencia de un campo eléctrico de esta polaridad, se detiene el ascenso de la humedad a través de los capilares desde la cimentación hasta la pared.


Además, la humedad de la pared comienza a ser succionada hacia los cimientos y el suelo, hacia el área de carga eléctrica negativa. Es decir, la pared comienza a secarse.


Estructuralmente, dicho esquema de drenaje de pared se realiza de la siguiente manera (Fig. 1). En una pared _de 1_ centímetro 10–15 por encima del nivel del aumento máximo de agua, se perforan agujeros con un taladro con un diámetro de aproximadamente 12–16 milímetros.








*Arroz. 1. *_Esquema del método pasivo de secado de paredes:_


*1* - pared del edificio; *2* - varillas de electrodos de cobre o acero inoxidable en la pared del edificio; *3* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 con una sección transversal de 1,5–2,5 mm 2 (conecta los electrodos de la fila superior); *4* - los cimientos del edificio; *5* - varillas de electrodos de cobre o acero inoxidable en los cimientos del edificio; *6* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 con una sección transversal de 1,5–2,5 mm 2 (conecta los electrodos de la fila inferior); *7* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 con una sección transversal de 1,5–2,5 mm 2 (conecta grupos de electrodos de las filas superior e inferior)



No alcanzan la superficie opuesta de la pared en 8-10 centímetros. Se hacen agujeros a lo ancho de la pared a una distancia de 50 a 70 centímetros entre sí. Las varillas de electrodos de metal _2_ se insertan en los orificios , que son tubos de cobre o pasadores con un diámetro de 12 a 16 milímetros, después de lo cual se presiona un mortero que consiste en cemento, arcilla y arena en una proporción de 1: 1.5: 1.5, respectivamente. en los agujeros. Así, se hace la fila superior de electrodos.


Los electrodos de la fila superior están interconectados en paralelo con un cable de cobre aislado _3_ .


Para eliminar las resistencias transitorias en los contactos, se recomienda conectar los electrodos por torsión y luego soldar las conexiones.


En las superficies laterales de la base _4_ , a una distancia de 10 a 15 centímetros de su base, también se perfora una segunda fila de orificios con un diámetro de 12 a 16 milímetros en incrementos de 50 a 70 centímetros. En estos orificios se insertan varillas de electrodos _5 hechas de tubos de cobre o clavijas. _Después de eso, los agujeros se rellenan con un mortero de la composición anterior.


Los electrodos _5_ están conectados entre sí con la ayuda de cables de cobre aislados _6_ en un circuito paralelo común, como se muestra en la Fig. una.


Las conexiones deben realizarse preferentemente mediante soldadura blanda o blanda. El cable común se saca de debajo de la tierra.


Así se realiza la fila inferior de electrodos.


Como ya se ha indicado, las varillas de electrodos _3_ y _5_ para las filas superior e inferior, respectivamente, pueden estar hechas de cobre o acero inoxidable en forma de tubos o varillas.


También es posible utilizar los núcleos de un cable de alimentación dañado o desmantelado para su fabricación.


Cuando se utilizan núcleos de un cable de control o cables ordinarios, primero se deben torcer en un paquete común y luego se deben soldar sus extremos.


Al conectar el cable _7_ cables comunes _3_ y _6_ de las filas superior e inferior de electrodos, respectivamente, en la pared y en los cimientos del edificio, se crea la polaridad necesaria de las cargas eléctricas: "más" en la pared y " menos” - en la parte inferior de la base _4_ .


Bajo la acción de un campo eléctrico de esta polaridad, se produce el fenómeno de la electroósmosis en la pared y en la cimentación, que no solo evita que el agua siga subiendo por los capilares del material de la pared, sino que también asegura el movimiento del agua desde el zona de carga positiva a través de los capilares y poros del material de la pared a la zona de carga negativa en la base. Es decir, el agua contenida en los poros del material de la pared, bajo la acción de la electroósmosis, desciende hasta los electrodos de la fila inferior situados en la cimentación. Así, se produce el secado de las paredes.


Los cables _3, 6, 7_ se pueden colocar en una ranura o luz estroboscópica especialmente perforada en la pared. Después de colocar el cable, la ranura está enlucida.


También es posible colocarlos debajo del revestimiento decorativo de la pared. La instalación de los electrodos de la fila inferior ubicados en la base de los cimientos puede llevar mucho tiempo debido a los costos de mano de obra significativos para el movimiento de tierras.


En este caso, para acelerar la puesta en marcha del circuito y para su prueba práctica cerca de la cimentación contra el lugar donde se humedecen las paredes, se pueden clavar en el suelo recortes de tubos y varillas, que se utilizan en lugar de los electrodos del fila inferior en la base de la fundación.


En este caso, la efectividad del esquema para drenar las paredes puede ser menor, ya que se reduce el grado de eliminación de agua de los cimientos. Sin embargo, el circuito comenzará a funcionar y, en este momento, se puede continuar con la instalación de electrodos en la base de la cimentación según la opción principal.


Además, dada la complejidad y complejidad en la implementación de este esquema, puede ser conveniente probar primero su efectividad en uno o dos electrodos instalados en la pared en el lugar más húmedo. Con un resultado positivo de dicha verificación, monte el circuito por completo.


Al erigir un nuevo edificio, especialmente en suelo húmedo o en tierras bajas, puede ser recomendable instalar los electrodos apropiados ya durante el trabajo de construcción. Esto no requerirá costos de mano de obra adicionales significativos y, si es necesario, las clavijas de los electrodos, montadas previamente en las paredes y en los cimientos, se pueden usar fácilmente en el esquema de deshumidificación del edificio. De todos modos, no dolerá.


Esta opción de secado de paredes mediante el fenómeno de la electroósmosis se denomina pasiva. Es absolutamente seguro, el proceso de secado es continuo, no requiere mantenimiento de los elementos del circuito. No requiere ninguna energía para funcionar. El secado continúa constantemente, pero lentamente. Los resultados notables aparecen después de 5-6 meses del esquema.



*Segunda opción. *Los ingenieros B. Matveev y O. Fridman propusieron una forma más eficiente de secar paredes húmedas, llamada activa (Fig. 2).







*Arroz. 2. *_Esquema del método activo de secado de paredes:_


*1* - pared del edificio; *2* - varillas de electrodos de cobre o acero inoxidable en la pared del edificio; *3* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 con una sección transversal de 1,5–2,5 mm 2 (conecta los electrodos de la fila superior); *4* - los cimientos del edificio; *5* - varillas de electrodos de cobre o acero inoxidable en los cimientos del edificio; *6* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 con una sección transversal de 1,5–2,5 mm 2 (conecta los electrodos de la fila inferior); *7* , *8* - cable aislado de cobre, por ejemplo, tipo PV-2 o PV-3 (conecta las filas superior e inferior de electrodos, respectivamente, a la fuente de corriente); *9* - una fuente de energía, como una batería



Para su implementación , los electrodos de varilla _2_ también se instalan en la pared _1_ , conectados en un grupo con un cable de cobre aislado _3_ .


Y en la base _4_ del edificio, se instalan electrodos de varilla _5_ , conectados en un grupo paralelo por cables de cobre aislados _6_ .


Como puede ver, estos elementos del circuito son similares a la primera opción.


Pero además, existen diferencias con el circuito pasivo, cuya descripción se proporciona anteriormente.


El circuito de secado de pared activo es alimentado por una fuente de corriente continua, es decir, requiere energía eléctrica para su funcionamiento.


Para implementar este circuito, se ensamblan los siguientes circuitos eléctricos: el grupo combinado de pines-electrodos _5_ instalado en los cimientos del edificio, y el grupo combinado de pines-electrodos _2_ en la pared están conectados con cables de cobre aislados comunes _7_ y _8_ , respectivamente, a los polos positivo y negativo de la fuente de CC _9_ , como se muestra en la fig. 2.


Así, con la ayuda de una fuente externa de corriente continua _9_ , se crea una carga eléctrica negativa en los cimientos del edificio y positiva en la pared del edificio.


Al mismo tiempo, el circuito activo de secado de paredes comienza a funcionar.


Bajo la acción de un campo eléctrico aplicado desde una fuente externa, se produce un proceso de electroósmosis más intenso. La humedad, venciendo la tensión superficial que la retiene en los capilares de las paredes, desciende hasta los cimientos, en la zona donde se encuentran los electrodos de la fila inferior, conectados al polo negativo de la fuente de corriente.


Las baterías o una fuente de alimentación conectada a la red de CA se pueden utilizar como fuente de CC para operar el circuito de secado de paredes activo. El voltaje de CC se suministra desde la fuente de alimentación o la batería al circuito de secado de paredes activo.


Cuando el circuito se alimenta de la red, para garantizar la seguridad eléctrica, la fuente de alimentación debe tener los devanados primario y secundario del transformador ubicados en varillas diferentes de su circuito magnético puesto a tierra.


El devanado primario se conecta a una red de 220 voltios, del devanado secundario se extrae un voltaje bajo, el cual se rectifica en un rectificador de semiconductores incluido en el circuito de alimentación. La tensión rectificada se suministra al circuito de secado de paredes activo.


Entre las características cuantitativas de la electroósmosis (fenómenos electrocinéticos) y la fuerza del campo eléctrico externo aplicado a la pared ya los cimientos del edificio, existe una relación lineal. Es decir, cuanto mayor sea el voltaje eléctrico aplicado a las clavijas de los electrodos, más intenso será el secado de las paredes bajo la influencia del efecto electrocinético: electroósmosis.


La literatura indica que el voltaje aplicado a las filas superior e inferior de electrodos en un circuito de secado de paredes en condiciones industriales puede alcanzar los 30–40 voltios CC.


Sin embargo, estos datos se dan para edificios industriales y condiciones de trabajo, donde hay equipos apropiados, personas capacitadas que realizan operaciones de drenaje de las paredes, y la posibilidad de que haya personas en la zona de peligro está completamente excluida.


En condiciones domésticas, la magnitud del voltaje eléctrico suministrado a las filas superior e inferior de electrodos debe seleccionarse únicamente a partir de las condiciones para garantizar la seguridad eléctrica. Es recomendable si su valor no supera los 3-4 voltios. Es conveniente utilizar una batería con el mismo voltaje como fuente de voltaje para este propósito.


Se puede proporcionar un interruptor en el circuito para habilitar el suministro de voltaje al circuito o para eliminarlo.


Usando la tecla, el circuito se puede cambiar al modo de operación activo o pasivo.


En el artículo _de A. Reish_ "Tus paredes están húmedas" (Técnica y Ciencia. - 1983. - No. 9) se da el siguiente ejemplo, que caracteriza el funcionamiento de dicho esquema para drenar las paredes de un edificio muy húmedo;


“... Se utilizó como fuente de tensión una batería de 40 V con una capacidad de 240 A/h. Las baterías se cambiaron cada 65 horas. Los pines se alimentaron continuamente durante 3 semanas. Como resultado, la humedad de las paredes disminuyó varias veces y alcanzó la norma. Después de eso, se cortó la energía y el circuito se convirtió en un sistema pasivo. Al mismo tiempo se reparó la impermeabilización…”


En las opciones consideradas para secar paredes, todos los electrodos instalados en las filas superior e inferior, respectivamente, en la pared y en los cimientos del edificio, están hechos de un solo metal.


El circuito según la opción 1 funciona sin suministrarle ningún tipo de energía.


El esquema según la opción 2 para su funcionamiento requiere el suministro de electricidad de una fuente externa, por ejemplo, una batería.


Sin embargo, también son posibles otros esquemas para secar paredes usando electroósmosis. (Las paredes dotan a su fuente interna de energía eléctrica.)


En tales esquemas, las clavijas de electrodos instaladas en las paredes del edificio y las clavijas de electrodos instaladas en su base están hechas de dos metales diferentes.


Se sabe que dos metales diferentes sumergidos en un electrolito están cargados de electricidad, y si sus extremos que sobresalen del electrolito están conectados con un cable, entonces fluirá una corriente a través de él.


En nuestro caso, el material de las paredes y edificios (ladrillo, bloques, etc.) es una estructura porosa. En presencia de humedad, los poros del material de las paredes y los cimientos se llenan de agua que contiene diversas sales y ácidos en estado disuelto. Es decir, de hecho, es un electrolito.


Por lo tanto, si se instalan electrodos de varilla, respectivamente, de diferentes metales en la pared y la base de la base y se conectan en pares con conductores, entonces este sistema funcionará como un grupo de celdas galvánicas.


En sus circuitos, que consisten en un electrodo superior, una sección húmeda de la pared y la base, un electrodo de varilla de la fila inferior y un cable de cobre aislado que los conecta, se genera una corriente eléctrica.


Esta corriente eléctrica se utiliza para obtener el efecto de electroósmosis para el secado de paredes. Cabe señalar que la eficiencia del circuito según esta opción está determinada por la selección y los materiales correctos de los electrodos instalados en la pared y en los cimientos, lo que en condiciones domésticas puede causar ciertas dificultades.


Además, como en toda celda galvánica, durante el funcionamiento del circuito se producirá la destrucción electroquímica de sus electrodos. En este caso, el reemplazo de electrodos está asociado con ciertas dificultades.


Desafortunadamente, no hay información en la literatura sobre el período de operación de dicho esquema; es difícil juzgar la conveniencia de usar tal variante del esquema para secar las paredes de las habitaciones por electroósmosis en la vida cotidiana. Por lo tanto, los detalles específicos de la implementación de este esquema no se dan en el artículo. Los interesados en tal esquema pueden consultar el libro de _N.M. Senchenok_ "Mantenimiento técnico de edificios residenciales" (Kiev, 1974).



*Conclusiones.*


El esquema de secado de paredes usando el efecto de electroósmosis está disponible para su implementación. Es simple, no requiere ningún dispositivo adicional complejo. No obstante, antes de montarlo en todo el edificio, es recomendable comprobar la eficacia del circuito en un tramo de la pared húmeda.



*LITERATURA*


1. _ A. Reish. _Tus paredes están húmedas // Técnica y Ciencia. - 1983. - Nº 9. - S. 8-10.


2.  _J. Walker_ . Fuegos artificiales físicos. - M., Mir, 1989.


3.  _Senchenok Nuevo México _Explotación técnica de edificios residenciales. - Kiev, 1974.


4.  _Thierry Yu., Zaleski S._ Reparación de edificios y refuerzo de estructuras. - M., Stroyizdat, 1975.


5. Fundaciones y fundaciones. Manual bajo la dirección general del candidato de ciencias técnicas _M.I.Smorodinov_ . - M., Stroyizdat, 1974.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2022)

Tuve una casa con ese problema, donde la humedad subía por toda una pared medianera de 30 cm. ...Lo solucioné fácilmente de la siguiente manera a saber :

1 - Cada 50 centimetros hice un orificio de ese ancho, por 15 cm de profundidad  y 5 cm de alto y lo llené de una mezcla de hidrófugo y cemento.
2- Cuando fraguó a las 48 horas, hice lo mismo con los 50 cm restantes, que me sirvieron de sostén de la pared.
3- Acto seguido piqué la pared una pulgada de profundo le hice la mitad de cemento hidrófugo y luego lo revoqué con fino y enduido plástico hasta el techo.
4- En esa pared llovía  todo el año.... nunca mas me enteré. Después todas las tardes encendía mi  receptor AM-FM y escuchaba música o las noticias y estoy seguro, que eso hacía que la pared no se mojara nunca mas..


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2022)

Me dio curiosidad y busque que era lo primero que aparecía en Argentina (MeLibre).

Leyendo la descripción hay algo que no me convence, de seguro funciona y soy yo el malpensado :



> ¿DEBO TOMAR ALGUNA PRECAUCIÓN ESPECIAL?
> *Durante los 3 primeros meses recomendamos mantener los ambientes ventilados y evitar la condensación de la humedad ambiente en el interior de la vivienda; no ventilando los días de humedad ambiente extrema y si ventilar los días secos o de baja humedad.*
> 
> ¿PUEDEN PINTARSE LOS MUROS TRATADOS CON LA CENTRAL ELECTRÓNICA?
> Si, pero recomendamos hacerlo cuando los muros se hayan secado en su totalidad. Puede lijarse, enduirse y pintarse. *Si además usted tiene problemas de condensación o formación de hongos y moho debe contactarse con nuestro servicio de atención al cliente* para recibir información de cómo solucionar este otro problema.



Solo les falto decir que hay que poner estufas para mantener las paredes calientes para que se seque mas rápido.

No se, pero no me da mucha confianza gastarme unos 900U$s en ese dispositivo con esa descripción. (Les falta un buen agente de marketing).


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 24, 2022)

No se coloca hule con alquitrán en el sobre cimiento para este tema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2022)

Te cuento , hace mas de 100 años , sobre el cimiento de ladrillos (la pared enterrada) , se hacía un encofrado de madera y se colaba brea caliente fundida de 1 pulgada mas o menos de espesor y sobre ella conchilla para seguir con la pared , de costado se pintaba con brea caliente y también salpicado con conchilla para poder revocarlo.

Eso andaba magníficamente durante muchos años , pero luego la brea se resecaba , rajaba y etc. . . .  humedad


----------

